# YONGE STREET - Toronto Rock & Roll Stories



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Anyone else catch this series? It covered a lot of ground (about 15 years) in under three hours so of course some things, people, groups were missed. Over all though, I found it very interesting. I remembered a lot more of that time then I thought I actually knew. The vintage photos and old TV coverage were just amazing.
If you missed it you can read a brief description and see all three episodes on-line here.
YONGE STREET - Toronto Rock & Roll Stories on Bravo


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Old enough to remember a lot of this. Have seen bits and pieces of the series. Good stuff. My best memory was seeing Buddy Guy at the Colonial, a couple of years before the strip clubs took over.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

If you enjoyed this, you must find and read a book called "Before the Gold Rush". I don't have any good information on the publisher etc. since I borrowed the book from a friend, but I think it was written by a former Macleans writer. Excellent history of the 50's, 60's and 70's music scene in TO.

Swervin


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A friend and I used to walk up and down that strip. I remember going to see Dom Troiano at the Colonial.

I also remember Starvin' Marvin's Burlesque club. That had a little 9" black and white monitor at street level outside to entice folks into the club. The camera was fixed in one position and there was a chair that had been on the stage for so long its image had been burnt into the screen phosphor. You'd see these women strut across the stage and seemingly walk through a chair that wasn't really there. Surreal.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I watched a little bit, but it covered a period when I was a young kid. I'd like to see somthing similar covering the late 70s and the 80s. I used to play the Gas Works and a few other bars in Toronto during that time.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah! Go a head and try to make me feel old. This scene is happening.

I still miss Dominec Troiano.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. I like history of all kinds and especially of music.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

AND - I actually remember a few nights spent there!!

B


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...hopefully this will become available as a commercial dvd.


----------

